# Rokinon 12mm F2.8 Fish-Eye



## BeenThere (Dec 24, 2014)

OK, I've had the lens for 2 days and have taken a few shots. A Fish-Eye lens is a new kind of Fish in my camera bag. This is the first time I've use one and I have to say its a wild experience. At 180 degree field of view (diagonal) it puts practically everything thats in front of the lens into the frame. I've also used the Rokinon 14mm and 35mm lenses and was impressed with those, so decided to give this one a try. At $500. its not terribly expensive, especially for f 2.8.
I don't have a lot of shots yet, and none that can be considered artistic or print worthy. Hopefully that will change as time goes by. I am posting my initial "hands-on" thoughts at: 

http://www.ronbrunsvold.com/tools/rokinon-12mm-f28-ed-as-ncs-2.html

If you get one of these, please post some of your images and thoughts about using this unique lens.


----------



## DavidUSMC (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicely put, I hope to get this lens shortly, wasn't aware it was available just yet.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Dec 25, 2014)

Great amount of details. Thank you. I was looking for a fish eye lens for a reasonable budget. I won't be able to buy it just yet. My fund got diverted. Will rent it when it's available and see.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you, I enjoyed reading your initial summary. I'm looking forward to seeing how it copes with regard to coma.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 26, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Thank you, I enjoyed reading your initial summary. I'm looking forward to seeing how it copes with regard to coma.


I now have some Coma performance information at the same link shown on the first post in this thread.
Summary is that Coma performance is not perfect (what is?), but is very good.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 26, 2014)

BeenThere said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I enjoyed reading your initial summary. I'm looking forward to seeing how it copes with regard to coma.
> ...


Thanks for the update! It does indeed look good for astro. Okay, it's now on my list of things to get, but not at the top. Thanks again for taking the time and effort to share your impressions of, and images from, this lens.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review, Ron. I have been interested in this lens for astro, and particularly for the meteor showers. The Moon phase is favorable for the Perseids this year.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 27, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Thanks for the review, Ron. I have been interested in this lens for astro, and particularly for the meteor showers. The Moon phase is favorable for the Perseids this year.


It'll be cloudy in the UK...


----------



## NancyP (Dec 31, 2014)

lintoni, it may well be cloudy in Missouri USA, but I will hope. At any rate, I have Bortle "blue" areas within a 2.5 hour drive (in Ozarks area, national forests and associated state parks), so when I can make it out there and it is clear, it is really pretty.


----------



## Khalai (Dec 31, 2014)

LensTip also published their review. This lens seems to be stereographic projection designed with very good sharpness in the center, while edges needs to be around f/8 to be decent. Not bad actually.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 2, 2015)

This might be fine for astrophotography. As the review points out, the apparently sizable coma at FF corners is complicated by natural-for-projection distortion. The use I have for it would involve shooting one foreground image which could be stopped down and would likely be light painted, and then some images of starfields.


----------



## robber98 (Jan 19, 2015)

Have anyone shot astrophotography with this lens? I am trying to decide between Samyang 14mm f/2.8 and this lens.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 19, 2015)

robber98 said:


> Have anyone shot astrophotography with this lens? I am trying to decide between Samyang 14mm f/2.8 and this lens.


compare the two at Lenstip: http://www.lenstip.com/porownaj.php?co=obiektyw&ile=2&add0=1225&add1=920

That said, the 14mm is one of the standard go-to's for astro work. From the comparison I see, I'd prefer the 14mm for having less coma and for not having the fisheye projection


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 19, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> OK, I've had the lens for 2 days and have taken a few shots. A Fish-Eye lens is a new kind of Fish in my camera bag. This is the first time I've use one and I have to say its a wild experience. At 180 degree field of view (diagonal) it puts practically everything thats in front of the lens into the frame. I've also used the Rokinon 14mm and 35mm lenses and was impressed with those, so decided to give this one a try. At $500. its not terribly expensive, especially for f 2.8.
> I don't have a lot of shots yet, and none that can be considered artistic or print worthy. Hopefully that will change as time goes by. I am posting my initial "hands-on" thoughts at:
> 
> http://www.ronbrunsvold.com/tools/rokinon-12mm-f28-ed-as-ncs-2.html
> ...


Do you find useful (besides artistic) your new fisheye?
I also have a fisheye and I thought I'd use it more but it doesn't get much use. I use my 16-35mm lens more often at the wide end than the fisheye, except when I want an artistic effect.


----------

